

India's infrastructure is failing to provide basics like electricity - swombat
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/news-by-industry/energy/power/coal-crunch-may-trip-power-plants-including-those-of-ntpc/articleshow/10346396.cms

======
albumin
I think the problem does not lie with infrastructure.If you have a knife with
you you can cut vegetables or you can kill a person.The choice is yours.The
person who is using the tool should act with wisdom.Otherwise these problems
will remain unsolved.The politicians will have to answer.

